# Karaites



## ReformedChristian (Mar 24, 2016)

I was doing some research on certain sects in Judaism and it seems there is a particular group in Judaism I have not heard of called the Karaites. I remember reading on this forum awhile back about someone by the name of Nehemiah Gordon who is part of this group, and he seems to be popular among some Hebrew Roots cultist as well. What exactly do they believe? some even claim Christ was also a Karaite.


----------

